# PA, State College: Looking for fellow D&D Games



## Daldolin15 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello, I am graduate student who recently moved into the Penn State area and I am seeking gamers or a game to join.  I figure there have to be players in such a populated area, but I've been pretty unsucessful in finding them.  I am experienced in a variety of games, but mostly D&D (3e/3.5) which I haved DMed for 4 years.  I wouldn't mind being a player though.  I have also played other systems such as Engel, Arcana Unearthed, and dabbled in Iron Heroes.

If you are looking for a new player, or know of any gaming organizations please contact me at Sean_Smiley75@hotmail.com


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 11, 2007)

Not to sound unhelpful but have you looked into joining GURPs of Penn State? (done at any gaming store)

They usually have people looking for gamers or alternatively you could put an email out over their network and it is like 5~15 dollars.  

If you still are looking after joining then go to Penn State on a Friday or Saturday night.  There are usually between 6-20 people interested in playing DnD at sometime during the night.  They are usually located right across from the Fish tanks in the HUB.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 11, 2007)

Actually, it's GAPS (Gaming Association of Penn State). Their web page is http://www.clubs.psu.edu/up/gaps/. Not surprisingly, it's mostly undergrads, but there are also other community members. And unless things have changed dramatically, there is also a mailing list. You can also post a message on the bulletin board at Comic Swap on S. Fraser (not associated with GAPS, except they might still give a discount for GAPS members).

 - Seonaid, former President of GAPS (it's been many years though)


----------



## Blastin (Jan 12, 2007)

sent ya an e-mail already......nice to see someone else local on these boards


----------



## rugiii (Jan 19, 2007)

The world sure is a small place.  I just got a job at Penn State and moved to State College.

I used to DM a small group years ago...tried to get it going again when 3.5 came out, but it never happened (Iraq War got in the way...long story).  Anyway, since I've been back I've had a mild interest in trying to join a game in the area...or online.

I was popping around this site and WAM...look what I find...this post.

There seems to be at least 2 people in SC that play...


----------



## Daldolin15 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello man, leave me an email address and I'll contact you.  I'm trying to form a new group in State College as we speak.


----------

